# Anyone tried the "Ahh Bra" or "Genie Bra"?



## Jill (Jun 7, 2011)

Have any of you tried one of these bras? I was sucked in by the infomercial and ordered the *Genie Bra*, but it takes 4-6wks for delivery. Of course, now that I bought it, I wonder if anyone else has tried it and if so, what they think? As is often the case, the infomercial makes it look really good.


----------



## Ashley (Jun 7, 2011)

Cant say that I have any problems with back fat, or lumpy boobs. Not even now that they are way to big. The only bra problems I have are the wires popping out. If your bra is uncomfortable or digs in in places chances are you are not wearing the right size. The biggest recommendation I would do is get a proper bra fitting. Hated having it done, but man was I way off on my bra guess. I would have never guessed I was a 40C, come along way since my skinny high school days of a 36A. Oh and that was before getting preggo, and I know they are bigger now cause they like to play nice with my bras anymore.

That said I also dont like the uni boob look.

Good luck with it.


----------



## CZP1 (Jun 7, 2011)

Funny you should ask, I just got the AHH BRA from HSN. It was $39.98 with shipping. I just opened the package and they seem to be a cross between a sports bra and a T-shirt.

I tried it on and it is comfortable but really offers no support for the "girls" in the bounce dept.







It doesn't have the uniboob fit either. It is well made and probably for the just hanging around the house days!!



I think if you wear two together it will add more in the support dept.

Sorry but I had to add the icons.


----------



## Jill (Jun 7, 2011)

I don't know that I have a problem with back fat



But I liked the lift the Genie Bra appears to give in the infomercial -- you know how those commercials make anything look like just the thing you have been needing. I normally wear sports bras (uniboob) at home, and under-wire bras when I go out, but those are uncomfortable and the straps slide off my shoulders sometimes. I hoped the Genie bra would be better. Plus, I liked how it almost looks like a camisole under some dresses / tops that are lower cut. We shall see. I have six of them coming.


----------



## CZP1 (Jun 7, 2011)

I hate that I spent $60 on a really "high end bra" and it is already stretched out and the wire is coming out of the side of the bra and pinch and just plain uncomfortable. I washed it according to the directions and it really didn't holdup. I have had it for about two months. So I guess for the money the AH BRA actually seem like a great buy to me. I got two.


----------



## Sue_C. (Jun 7, 2011)

I am wearing one right now...and no, you don't get the uni-boob" look, but I wouldn't want to wear it and have to run for the bus either...I would probably put an eye out.









It is terrifically comfortable, and will be ordering more; but still wear the "proper" wired bras for going out.


----------



## Jill (Jun 7, 2011)

Shoot! I was hoping to wear mine out to the office, etc. But, I'm happy to hear they don't give you uni-boob. It didn't look like it would from the commercial but then the commercial seemed to indicate that Genie bra was the answer to every woe


----------



## Sue_C. (Jun 7, 2011)

Jill said:


> Shoot! I was hoping to wear mine out to the office, etc. But, I'm happy to hear they don't give you uni-boob. It didn't look like it would from the commercial but then the commercial seemed to indicate that Genie bra was the answer to every woe


Well, I think if I wasn't so ummm..."blessed"



in that department, I DO think it would be the perfect bra for any and all occasions.


----------



## Jill (Jun 7, 2011)

Thanks, Sue! That makes me feel better. I'm excited for them to arrive and wish they weren't going to take so long.


----------



## vickie gee (Jun 7, 2011)

Very timely thread. I recently saw the infomercial. I really need to toss out some worn out bras. My last bra shopping was three years ago and I really stocked up and now they are all really starting to get worn out. Popped an underwire last week. Chihuahua recently chewed the closure off a front hook one. But I hate to shop. And always what you liked before has been discontinued. I was curious about the one you mentioned. After reading the responses I think I will pass and reluctantly go shopping. Stupid 3-way mirrors!


----------



## Jill (Jun 7, 2011)

Vickie, I hate to shop, too!!! And when I do, I shop like a man. It's like a race to go in there, get what I came for, and leave. I love to get new things, and sort of like to shop online, but get too frustrated and annoyed when I shop "in person".


----------



## CZP1 (Jun 7, 2011)

I used to love to go clothes shopping. But as I have gotten older (46 yikes) it is a pain. Especially for a bra. I can try on 5 different brands and they all fit differently (like trying on jeans-hate it!). I can return the AH BRA in 30 days if I don't like it. I am just out shipping.

Another thing I thought about, though not really about the original post, but when trying on bras in the store what if an alarm goes off and you are there with the girls hanging out, your freak and run out!


----------



## weebiscuit (Jun 7, 2011)

I have never heard of either of those bras, but in looking at the video the very first thing that came to my mind was "OMG... I would have a heat stroke wearing all that under my shirt!" It looks like too much material covering skin when it's 95 degrees out there!

I am of the opinion that society absolutely needs to change its view of women and totally eliminate bras from the wardrobe! After all, they got rid of hoop skirts and corsets and then girdles, which NO ONE went without during the 40's, 50's and 60's! So why not get rid of bras? Why not make it perfectly acceptable for women to just let them hang, stand perky, or swing to and fro! In the days of wearing girdles, it was "proper" to do so and hide your tummy. Nowadays, no one wears girdles, and fat tummys are all over the place. So, GET RID OF BRAS!

I really, really hate wearing bras! I hate trying to buy them. I hate how they make me hot, and hurt my shoulders or bind my rib cage. I gave up on underwire ones, even though I could use one because the girls are tired and saggy after all the babies they nursed in my younger days. But these days I go for comfort and not looks!


----------



## ~Lisa~ (Jun 7, 2011)

WEEBISCUIT FOR PRESIDENT!!!!











I could not have said it any better lol


----------



## Jill (Jun 8, 2011)

Oh, I hate not wearing a bra unless I'm sleeping! I may be in the vast minority there, but I prefer to wear a bra at home and for big time sure out in public.


----------



## Ashley (Jun 8, 2011)

I wish I could go braless at home, pain factor dont allow that anymore. It used to work so I could, but when I went outside one always went on. These days its even one to bed at times.


----------



## Mominis (Jun 8, 2011)

I haven't tried one, but I just can't do the sports bra looking things. They make me crazy! Now, I'm not under-endowed in the chest department, but a good ol' plain jane bra works wonders for me for barn bras. I did recently get a "posture bra" and I LOVE it! It goes on over a regular bra and is cut out in the front to allow your regular bra to do it's thing. However it comes down to the natural waist and has heavy-duty elastic criss-crossing across your back. It really makes you stand up straight. I seriously feel taller when I wear it and it sure helps the boobie-induced back pain. I found it on ebay and with shipping, it was under $7.


----------



## WhiteTailsMinis (Jun 8, 2011)

That is the first thing that comes OFF as soon as I get home from work! LOL And unless I'm going somewhere, its off all weekend! LOL

I've seen the Ahhhh Bra infomercials many times and always wanted to try them - the makeovers are hard to resist - but I never have ordered.

Jill, I'll be interested to see your follow-up on this thread when they arrive and you've tried them for a few days. Then I'll know whether to try one or not. LOL


----------



## sfmini (Jun 8, 2011)

I thought they looked interesting, but not enough support for my girls.

I had a very strange experience at Equine Affaire, the Bra Lady was there fitting bras. Since I have never been fitted and recently lost 85 pounds I decided to get fitted. First thing she did was put little stickers on the ummm end of the girls where they were in the current bra, measured me and gave me one to try on. I have never worn an underwire, considered them torture, but hey, just getting sized, right? Well, put it on, shirt on, and those darn stickers were many inches lower than the ends of the girls were in the new bra, and the underwires were actually very comfortable! Son of a gun! Another thing I like is the bra is thicker so when you go into a colder building you don't "pop" out and show..... Ended up ordering three of them and really like them.

Turns out Bra Lady is a franchise, so google it and see if one is in your area. They do parties and stuff like Mary Kay people do.


----------



## Mominis (Jun 8, 2011)

sfmini said:


> Another thing I like is the bra is thicker so when you go into a colder building you don't "pop" out and show.



Ah, one of those things that all women experience at horse shows and no one talks about. lol Let me give you a hint...bandaids. Just criss cross a couple of bandaids and put them over the parts that 'pop out.'. It's a little trick I picked up years ago when riding in a pretty small top in Native Costume and it has served me well over the years.


----------



## CZP1 (Jun 8, 2011)

I was in a Calvary Re-enactment group years ago. We were supposed to look like boys so from keeping the girls from bouncing, someone got the bright idea to use a polo wrap around and strap em down. It worked. They didn't bounce!


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Jun 8, 2011)

WhiteTailsMinis said:


> That is the first thing that comes OFF as soon as I get home from work! LOL And unless I'm going somewhere, its off all weekend! LOL
> 
> I've seen the Ahhhh Bra infomercials many times and always wanted to try them - the makeovers are hard to resist - but I never have ordered.
> 
> Jill, I'll be interested to see your follow-up on this thread when they arrive and you've tried them for a few days. Then I'll know whether to try one or not. LOL



OMG Marlene! Me too!!!




Unless I'm leaving the premises, no bra here...and I wear a 42DD-DDD (depending on style)!



I gave up YEARS ago on hoping for "perky" girls, so now I just let them be. Before I lost some weight I wore a 48DDD and having all that weight on them for so many years was just too much. So they swing a bit, but I don't care!

Now when I'm in the office, I wear an underwire and they are kept in place.


----------



## Mominis (Jun 8, 2011)

Gosh, the only time I'm NOT wearing one is when I'm in the shower. I figure it's like life as a Saddlebred--I'm always in my "tailset" rofl!!


----------



## weebiscuit (Jun 9, 2011)

Mominis said:


> Gosh, the only time I'm NOT wearing one is when I'm in the shower. I figure it's like life as a Saddlebred--I'm always in my "tailset" rofl!!


ROFL!!!!

I hardly ever wear one at home, while in the barn or garden or whatever. Geeze, my nipples point south, but at my age, who cares?


----------



## chandab (Jun 9, 2011)

Mominis said:


> Gosh, the only time I'm NOT wearing one is when I'm in the shower. I figure it's like life as a Saddlebred--I'm always in my "tailset" rofl!!


Me, too! And, add... I don't sleep in one.


----------



## REO (Jun 9, 2011)

Mominis said:


> Gosh, the only time I'm NOT wearing one is when I'm in the shower. I figure it's like life as a Saddlebred--I'm always in my "tailset" rofl!!


Same here! Except I'm a plow pony, but hey, even plow ponies need perky tails!


----------



## CKC (Jun 9, 2011)

I'm laughing out loud once again! Jill- you and I have been watching those get you hooked infomercials again. I had just watched this one!

I'm also, interested in hearing your take on them.

I went to a bra party once and won't be doing that again. That women took "matters" into her own hands. YIKES! I came out looking like Madonna. Big ole cone bra. I think you could see them come around a corner before the rest of me.





I also, have to wear a bra at all times except, when sleeping. I want to keep them above the navel as long as possible.


----------



## Jill (Jun 9, 2011)

LOL!!! Kim, I really think we might be sisters!!!


----------



## WhiteTailsMinis (Jun 9, 2011)

Lots of comedians on this thread - have been enjoying reading all the posts and laughing so much ..


----------



## REO (Jun 9, 2011)

Alright! You ladies asked for it!

Turn on your sound and enjoy!





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sht3LNTvFnY&feature=related


----------



## chandab (Jun 9, 2011)

OMG! Granny is too funny. And, there are more after its done, I clicked on the halloween one.


----------



## REO (Jun 10, 2011)

Oh yes, filming my performances is the only time I take my bra off!


----------



## Sonya (Jun 10, 2011)

> That is the first thing that comes OFF as soon as I get home from work! LOL And unless I'm going somewhere, its off all weekend! LOL


me too....I free mine up sometimes in the car on the way home! And I do have expensive bras and have been fitted for them, but I still don't wanna wear em! It was 100degrees here the other day and my husbands friend was visiting us and was complaining of the heat and he says I don't know how you girls wear bras in this weather....I said I know, if you weren't here believe me I wouldn't have one on.


----------



## Jill (Jun 10, 2011)

You ladies are cracking me up!!!


----------



## Leeana (Jun 10, 2011)

I have bras that are pretty much like that, they are not just sport bras (I cannot stand sport bras...nothing like being smooshed, yuck). The ones I have look identical to the Ahh Bra and the Genie Bra, but I think I got mine at Walmart...They are VERY comfortable. I cannot stand to wear regular bras anymore after wearing these. I'm always tempted when I see those commercials to order them, but I don't think they would be much more different then the ones that I have now. I wear them everywhere, work (and I do a lot of running, moving ext), shopping ext. Now, I normally do not wear a bra to the barn...but that is just me.....LOL. Normally its just me at the barn and well, the ponies don't care. Now I do make sure and put one on if we are doing a photo shoot and if there is a possibility that I may be in the photo LOL.

I do hate the times when people stop over, and i'm at the barn....no bra and its normally when i've gone a couple days on shaving my legs too or something......YUCK..............That does not exactly paint a pretty picture! LOL


----------



## Riverrose28 (Jun 10, 2011)

I think that bras are instruments of torture! I hate them, and I only wear one when I need to go to town, or have a client coming to look at horses. I'm a senior citizen and have earned the right not to wear one. During my trail riding days I had to wear one, so as not to be knocked unconcious by them hitting me in the chin, as I've had five children, when I got back to the truck off it would come. My headlights point down now, who cares! Hubby still thinks I'm sexy! I do buy my bras at walmart it's affordable and wear them until they fall apart, which isn't very often. To wear one on the farm is unthinkable in the heat or even whens it's cold. Hate them! Don't care for under wear either, if I could go naked it would suit me just fine in the heat, fat flying. Can someone say cellulite?


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Jun 10, 2011)

Riverrose28 said:


> I think that bras are instruments of torture! I hate them, and I only wear one when I need to go to town, or have a client coming to look at horses. I'm a senior citizen and have earned the right not to wear one. During my trail riding days I had to wear one, so as not to be knocked unconcious by them hitting me in the chin, as I've had five children, when I got back to the truck off it would come. My headlights point down now, who cares! Hubby still thinks I'm sexy! I do buy my bras at walmart it's affordable and wear them until they fall apart, which isn't very often. To wear one on the farm is unthinkable in the heat or even whens it's cold. Hate them! Don't care for under wear either, if I could go naked it would suit me just fine in the heat, fat flying. Can someone say cellulite?



AMEN!!!


----------



## WhiteTailsMinis (Jun 12, 2011)

oh goodness - so glad I stopped back by this thread for updates. Laughing to hard - I woke up the hubby! I usually laugh this hard at Two and A Half Men ..... but this thread is a riot ! lol You go girls! lol


----------



## ~Lisa~ (Jun 13, 2011)

Riverrose28 said:


> I think that bras are instruments of torture! I hate them, and I only wear one when I need to go to town, or have a client coming to look at horses. I'm a senior citizen and have earned the right not to wear one. During my trail riding days I had to wear one, so as not to be knocked unconcious by them hitting me in the chin, as I've had five children, when I got back to the truck off it would come. My headlights point down now, who cares! Hubby still thinks I'm sexy! I do buy my bras at walmart it's affordable and wear them until they fall apart, which isn't very often. To wear one on the farm is unthinkable in the heat or even whens it's cold. Hate them! Don't care for under wear either, if I could go naked it would suit me just fine in the heat, fat flying. Can someone say cellulite?


Now all we need is to start an old lady nudist colony with of course a big huge barn and indoor arena


----------



## Mominis (Jun 13, 2011)

OMG ROFL!!


----------



## Jill (Jun 13, 2011)

~Lisa~ said:


> Now all we need is to start an old lady nudist colony with of course a big huge barn and indoor arena


What I'm thinking is of how terrified "Khaki" was years ago the first time she saw me in a DRESS! I cannot imagine the horror my horses might feel should they ever see me naked


----------



## REO (Jun 13, 2011)

I'm afraid if I got near my horses while naked, they might be scared the Michelin Man was after them!


----------



## Marty (Jun 14, 2011)

A couple of weeks ago when it was like 99 degrees I took mine off and proceeded to do my barn chores. That night OMG I had a freggin HUGE RASH underneath my girls was really painful. What to do, what to do with under boobs rash?????? So stupid me puts on some lotion and holy cow SUPER OUCH that stung! That night I went to bed with a cold wash rag in place. Well the dang rash was still there in the morning and hurting so then out came the powder and that helped. My friend told me next time I decide not to wear one in the darn heat to spray under there with deoderant and that will keep the rash away. Guess what? It works!


----------



## sfmini (Jun 14, 2011)

Yes, that works, and if the rash is really bad (aka yeast infection), Desitin blows it out of the water overnight. Now that I have lost 85 pounds, I am very much a Michelen person so have become very handy using deodorant and Desitin in very different places.

Problem I have is that I will have to let myself get them (skin infections) and have a doctor document them so that I will qualify for some plastics down the road. Otherwise, I would have to pay for it myself out of pocket.


----------



## CZP1 (Jun 14, 2011)

My mom told me that she uses a powder that her derm recommended for the boob rash. It actually is for foot fungus. I can't remember the name. I went to shhh (Victoria Secret) yesterday and got fitted for a new sling shot as my husband calls it and went from a 38D to a 36DD



that was a year ago. Ya know the new boulder holder fits great. They are hiked right up there. Trying the AH Bra now while doing the chores and going to cut the grass. They will be sort of free!


----------



## Jill (Jun 14, 2011)

I must not have as much boobies as I thought! I never even knew you could get an under the boobs rash!!!


----------



## heartkranch (Jun 14, 2011)

Me I wore 36D a year ago, I was on steroids and lots of meds after my jumping accident gained about 30-35 pounds, I wore a regular bra and a sports bra. Hated wearing a bra, might have tried that bra.

Now I'm back at a 34B I dont go without my bra, unless I'm in the shower


----------



## ~Lisa~ (Jun 14, 2011)

Jill the issue is not the size but the droopiness I think when it comes to a rash


----------



## RockRiverTiff (Jun 14, 2011)

Well this has been educational...


----------



## WhiteTailsMinis (Jun 15, 2011)

Jill - - has it arrived yet????????????????????????? try it yet?????????????????????????????????


----------



## Jill (Jun 15, 2011)

No, they're not here yet. It supposedly takes 4-6wks but I am stalking the mail box already


----------



## Jill (Jun 22, 2011)

I just checked the card I used to order the bras and they charged the card today for them. I've been checking thinking that they'd charge the card when the order is getting ready to ship so now I'm excited. It had said it would take 4-6wks for delivery, and it's only been 2wks since I ordered them, but I'm anxious to get the bras and see what I think. Will update when they're here









EDIT: my order status now reflects "shipped"



Feeling like a kid waiting on a mail order decoder ring


----------



## Bess Kelly (Jun 23, 2011)

Wooohooo! I've been watching the thread as I had seen the infomercial one day and thought about ordering BUT---seemed too good to be true



I really prefer a bra with "less" to it and this one is broad on the back, little higher in front, etc., than I like. That said, the underwires are not always comfy on my rib cage and I need to lift/hold they provide. Since I wear a size that is not normally carried in stock it means extra ordering. While these are not sexy looking, I figure I'm not looking to be sexy anymore







so, would just appreciate good support and comfort!

I'm thinking you should have them by first of week --- so rip open that box, put them on, run, jump, twist and give us a report


----------



## Jill (Jun 23, 2011)

I can't wait





I'd been meaning to ask my mom if she had seen the infomercial, etc., and finally remembered to yesterday. She actually has what she thinks is the Ahh Bra (from HSN?) and she loves them. She isn't as "blessed" (cursed!) as I am up top, but I am anxious to try one on when they get here


----------



## HGFarm (Jun 23, 2011)

Hmmm, well I just saw this thread- I have obviously missed a lot while my computer at home has been broken. ROTFL here!!

I also JUST happened to catch part of this commercial the other day and wondered if they were worth taking a risk, however, dont much care about the part of having no support- because the commercial said they DID provide support. Hmmmm

Yep, used to be a 34C but things have changed over the many years and sure wish I could go back to that now- or get a reduction. Sick of lugging all this 'baggage' around, which seems to want to continue to go 'south', despite my valiant efforts to keep them from doing so. I've tried everything but duct tape. My god, when I am 80, without a bra, I could severely injure myself tripping over them.

Ok Jill, we are all waiting on the edge of our seats to hear your opinion on them. Hope your 'decoder ring' arrives soon!!


----------



## Jill (Jun 24, 2011)

I'm really hoping, maybe unrealistically, that they get here today! In my mind's eye, I love the bra's, throw away all my underwire work bras and at home sports bras, and order another six!!!


----------



## WhiteTailsMinis (Jun 24, 2011)

checking in on this post - where is that parcel Jill?????????? LOL Hope it shows up soon - can't wait to hear your reviews!


----------



## HGFarm (Jun 24, 2011)

Ok, so now there's a line of us sitting on the curb in front of Jill's place, shooting the breeze while we all wait for the box to be delivered....


----------



## bcody (Jun 25, 2011)

I have not posted, but have been anxiously waiting for the arrival and review of them!!


----------



## HGFarm (Jun 25, 2011)




----------



## Jill (Jun 25, 2011)

When I got home from helping my parents with something this afternoon, there was a box on the porch!!! BUT, it turned out it was something else I'd ordered




Maybe Monday!!!


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Jun 26, 2011)

WTH? Doesn't the delivery guy know like 45 people are waiting on this dang delivery???


----------



## Jill (Jun 26, 2011)

WELL, the delivery guy brought me new "Barbie Hair"



While I think lots of people would love it if they tried it, it's not as readily acceptable as a new bra. I bet the genie bras will be here tomorrow


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Jun 26, 2011)

Jill, what the heck (almost afraid to ask) is Barbie Hair?



Jill said:


> WELL, the delivery guy brought me new "Barbie Hair"
> 
> 
> 
> While I think lots of people would love it if they tried it, it's not as readily acceptable as a new bra. I bet the genie bras will be here tomorrow


----------



## HGFarm (Jun 26, 2011)

Yes, inquiring minds want to know...........


----------



## Jill (Jun 26, 2011)

I have a passion for wigs



... I've been wearing them for lots of years now and don't go out in public w/o one. Never liked my own hair (thin and fine, wouldn't hold a curl, etc.) and this way, I can have any style and any color I want. Plus, it cuts down the time it takes me to get ready (shower, make up, dressed and hair) to 20 minutes if really rushing



I get compliments all the time and don't think anyone would guess if not for my desire to change it up so frequently


----------



## REO (Jun 26, 2011)

Well??? Then show us the HAIR!





Don't be a hair tease Jill!


----------



## Jill (Jun 26, 2011)

I'm just giving up all my secrets lately



I haven't sewn clips into my new one yet, but once I do, I would bet me in it is destined to be my next FB profile picture



I'm betting none of you have seen me or pictures of me where I was not "wigged out"


----------



## Jill (Jun 26, 2011)

Wig, wig, wig, wig... some of them -- just not the newest. Not hard to see I'm no model, but this is how I looked when I got my pictures took (in various wigs)... I don't know if anyone else here gets frustrated with their hair like I used to, but this solved it for me and I really like wigs (I have probably 2 dozen). And DON'T WORRY! I will not subject anyone to pictures of me sporting the genie bras








​





​






​






​​


----------



## REO (Jun 26, 2011)

Ooh a wig fashion show!





But what a does a "Barbie hair" look like?


----------



## Jill (Jun 26, 2011)

REO said:


> Ooh a wig fashion show!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just call them all "barbie hair" because I like synthetic wigs vs. human hair wigs. I don't like the idea of wearing another person's hair, plus the synthetic wigs are SO easy to take care of. After you wash them, they go back to whatever their style is, including any curls, etc. I love them! Life changing for me because I used to get so frustrated trying to make my own hair look the way I wanted and spend an hour or more in the daily attempt (and was not ever pleased with the results).


----------



## SampleMM (Jun 26, 2011)

Jill, are those full wigs? They look so real........they have to be real human hair, right? You remind me of clients I used to have and every time I called on that account I couldn't figure out who was who. They would go from black to red hair........straight to curly every week. I think they did it just to see my reaction. Anyways, they are neat but have you tried hair extensions? There is a salon in my town that does the extensions and they look beautiful. I may get brave and try them someday.



Way back in the day, I wore a clip on hair thing but found it embarrassing when it fell off while riding my horse.


----------



## Jill (Jun 26, 2011)

Yes, they're full wigs, but they're all synthetic, not real human hair. I like the synthetic wigs MUCH better. They keep their style and curls when washed, but human hair wigs have to be reset, curled, etc. I never tried extensions, but my mom did a long time ago and had a really bad experience. I don't think I'd want to deal with maintaining extensions when the wigs are SO easy and light weight. I sew little (1" or so) metal comb clips on either side and the back of mine. They could never fall off. I can shake my head, ride or drive horses, jump all around, etc. They won't go anywhere and the kind I buy are light weight and cool (as in not hot on my head).


----------



## Jill (Jun 26, 2011)

You know, I was just thinking what next? Maybe I can tell you all about my Spanx? My favorite blemish cover stick? What I like to wear to bed? My favorite foods that would gross most people out? Or ... I don't know but give me time and I'm sure there are more ways I could find to out myself and make fun of me



But, again, I promise no bra photos!!!


----------



## HGFarm (Jun 26, 2011)

ROTFL.... Ok, there might be some secrets you want to keep, hahahahaha


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Jun 27, 2011)

Jill, you are cracking me up! I never would have guessed, but then I got to wondering how many women around me are wearing Barbie Hair and I'd never know?

I think it is about time for a show...of the wigs! Not Wonder Bras or other under garments!


----------



## Jill (Jun 27, 2011)

I just love them. I kind of grew up around them because my mom is also a fan... but I converted her to the (nicer quality) synthetic wigs. She used to only buy human hair wigs and had some that cost $3,000 +. Now she likes these < $300 or so ones I love



Now anytime I see someone with really pretty hair, I wonder if they're also wearing a wig



They're just so easy and you can try so many styles and colors. When I first started buying them for myself, I went to a high end boutique that helped me pick some out, etc. Now I know what I like and order online. They're awesome IMO



The newer ones I got are more of a honey blonde w/ lighter blonde hight lights and lighter blonde like some of the ones pictures. I bought two in each shade (four of the same style). They're longer than the ones I usually wear and frame my face really nicely. I am crazy about this new style



They were on sale and I wanted to have plenty because after awhile, they get frayed ends and I throw them away (2-3+ years because I take good care of them, rotate them with other wigs, and am easy on them). The icing on the cake is these new wigs are the least I've ever spent on a wig and I am crazy about them.

The way I see it, most women wear make up, lots of women have fake boobs, so this isn't really any different and I think they're a lot lower maintenance and more flexible than extensions


----------



## Katiean (Jun 27, 2011)

I used to wear wigs in high school. My sister had a very lovely fall (goes on the back of your head) and it matched her hair perfectly. She had long flowing hair with none of the trouble. I sometimes wish I could take my hair off at night. It tangles so bad but I do not look good in short hair.


----------



## Jill (Jun 27, 2011)

My mom used to have falls, but that was before my time. So, I've never tried one of those. I do have some clip on pony tails but haven't worn them in years. About six years ago, I had tried on one of my mom's very expensive wigs and couldn't get over how nice I thought it looked on me (made such a huge difference in how I felt about myself). The next day, I got H to take me to the boutique (Bravadas) that sold wigs to my mom and they had synthetic wigs too... I ended up buying two from them and the rest is history. They make such a difference. Now, even if I had great hair (I don't), I think I'd still wear wigs. It's just so easy and it's fun to have so many different styles. But for someone like me that was never happy with her own hair no matter what she tried, I swear, they're kind of life changing. I'm sort of hoping someone reading might be in the spot I used to be... or if someone is going through chemo of something else that has caused hair issues... wigs are so nice to have





AND now for the bad news. The mail carrier has come and gone but has not bestowed any Genie Bras to me today. Maybe tomorrow?


----------



## CZP1 (Jun 27, 2011)

I always wondered about people wearing wigs too. I used to work with a girl who wore a wig but it was very nasy looking in that it was very dry and looked like she used a ton (agua net) of hairspray on it. I have very fine hair too but never thought about a wig. You look really nice Jill.

BTW I have had my AHH bra for about three weeks and they are really comfy so I am glad I bought them. Hope your genie bras come soon!


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm sorry, but every time I read "Ahh Bra" my brain voice says "Ahh ha! bra" like my boobs just had a genius idea.


----------



## minimomNC (Jun 28, 2011)

I have been reading right along with this post since it started, but now I have to comment. JILL ! ! ! All these years I have thought how good you were at doing your hair in different styles (yes I noticed in your pictures your hair was different) Now I know, and I'm impressed. I would have never guessed your hair was Barbie Hair.


----------



## REO (Jun 28, 2011)

StarRidgeAcres said:


> my boobs just had a genius idea.


I hate when that happens! Then they think they need a RAISE, but there's just so much I can do.






Long time no "raise"!


----------



## jacks'thunder (Jun 28, 2011)

REO said:


> I hate when that happens! Then they think they need a RAISE, but there's just so much I can do.
> 
> 
> 
> ...














OMG this thread is the best! I have been following it from the beginning and just like everyone else can't wait to hear the good bad or ugly!!LOL!! Every time hubby and I are flipping through the channels and we see ad for the infomercial, we have to say _"The best bra __*EVER*__!!" _in unison!



So inquiring minds must know... is it the best bra EVER?!?! or what?!?!? Can't wait to find out!!( I have never actually seen the commercial so I'm not sure which bra it is in that one



)

Jill your Barbie hair looks great!


----------



## Jill (Jun 28, 2011)

Thanks, ladies!!!





When I first started wearing wigs, I was so afraid people could tell. Honestly, I remember being in Walmart right after I got them and I was sure this man was laughing at me because he knew I was wearing a wig... I called my mom and told her and she laughed and couldn't believe I was seriously thinking he was laughing at me. It didn't take long, though, until I didn't actually care if people knew or suspected I was wearing wigs. My desire to switch hair styles, lengths and shades just won out



I like how certain wigs go with certain outfits, etc. My real hair is medium brown, fine textured and just very hard to style. Every time someone tells me my hair looks nice, in the back of my mind, I think "oh, you can see it under this wig?" or "it looks the same as ever, it's just hidden under this wig I'm wearing."





HOPEFULLY those genie bras arrive today. I can't wait to try them out!!!


----------



## Jill (Jun 28, 2011)

PS as to boobs having genius ideas, that is ONE area where mine fall flat



:OKinteresting


----------



## Mominis (Jun 28, 2011)

Jill, about 4 years ago, I shaved my head. That's right...bald like a cue ball. I had bleached, dyed, and abused it so badly that there was nothing that could be done for it. So, I got down on the kitchen floor and hubby whipped out the Osters. I then became a "Barbie Hair" queen for about 3 years. I have to say that I loved my Barbie hair!! I did blonde to the shoulder, brunette waist length and curly, red with flippy ends, kinda like one in your photos.

My hair is all grown out and healthy now, but there are sure days that I miss the ease of just slapping on my hair. Though, you are smarter than I was. I didn't sew in clips, I had a TON of bob pins and just went crazy with them.


----------



## HGFarm (Jun 28, 2011)

I take it no package arrived today. I must stop trying to read this at work- I about spit my water all over my computer again reading some of the comments and trying not to laugh out loud!


----------



## weebiscuit (Jun 28, 2011)

Jill said:


> After you wash them, they go back to whatever their style is, including any curls, etc. I love them! Life changing for me because I used to get so frustrated trying to make my own hair look the way I wanted and spend an hour or more in the daily attempt (and was not ever pleased with the results).


OMG Jill... we MUST be twins, separated at birth! My hair is absolutely baby fine plus it's very thin. If you felt my hair it would be as soft as a baby's hair, and that's NOT good. It's also straight as a pin. I have to use a root lifter on it after I shampoo it, plus mousse, then blow dry it with my head hanging at my knees to give it some lift, then use a curling iron on it, and after all that I HAVE to spray it with an instant freeze-type spray that would hold through a hurricane or if I were being dragged through the water by a shark. And it STILL ends up looking flat and just awful.

I have thought about getting a few wigs for years, I really have! My only concern was that I would be just too hot in one, and that I wouldn't find one to fit me. I have a very small head. If I buy hats, I ALWAYS have to buy them in the kids' section. even adult ballcaps with the velcro in back don't fit me right. My cowboy hat was a kid's size! So I figure I'd never find a wig to fit my head properly. But yours look just absolutely lovely, so I am thinking about looking into it! I don't want to put one on every single morning, but definitely when we go out it would be so nice to not have to plan an extra hour or more trying to fix my hair.

Can you point me in the right direction? Perhaps a URL or two, or a company which you specifically like? I would appreciate it a lot!


----------



## Jill (Jun 29, 2011)

Still no Genie Bras! I hope they get here today!!!

Sandy, what helped me get started was there is a boutique about an hour and a half from here, and I went there and tried on different styles and they helped me pick out a couple. Then after that, I just ordered my own online. One thing that helped with being able to try them on in the shop (maybe you can internet search "wig salon", etc.) is that some styles I imagined I'd really like did not look good on me when I tried them on in the store.

There are two brands I really like, and they all have adjustment straps so they can fit a variety of sizes. My mom is my "partner" when it comes to the wig thing and she has a smaller head and the main brand I like is also her favorite. They fit us both -- hers just on a "tighter" setting and mine on a looser. We don't share wigs, but often buy the same styles (in different shades).

Raquel Welch is the wig brand I realy like the most. They are VERY light weight. If you look on YouTube, you can see videos of wigs, and how to sew the clips into the wigs (I think this is a must-do). These are good links for the Raquel Welch Wigs:

http://www.wigs.com/

http://www.wigsalon.com/

If you get the "mono top" or "mono cap" wigs, it looks like an actual skin part under the wig and I recommend that. They even have ones now if you do not want to wear bangs where the hairline looks like it's growing right out of your skin. I always wear bangs, but my mom has some of this new type and it's amazing!

Then there's another line I like, which is much less expensive, but heavier. It's a line called "Forever Young". These wigs are actually less than $50/each, where the Raquel Welch ones are around $300. They have skin parts (not the same as a mono top, but visually looks pretty much the same). They can be pretty shiny, but if you wash them a few times, it takes away the unnatural looking shine, plus I recently learned you can use a tee tiny bit of corn starch or baby powder (they make something called a "wig wand") to mute the shine until they're washed enough. Because these are so much cheaper, and you usually cannot return wigs once purchased, it might be a good place to start -- just know the Raquel Welch wigs are a lot lighter weight if you find the Forever Young wigs to be too hot or heavy. Here's a place I order this brand from:

http://www.voguewigs.com/

Some good things to have would be those wig clips -- about $8 for 40 of them on Ebay (get larger vs. smaller -- the 1"+ ones are more comfortable and sew three in -- one on each side, and one in the back), a foam head or other stand, possibly a "wig wand" (inexpensive). For shampoo, I just use a mild shampoo + conditioner (2 in 1, not a separate conditioner) or a shampoo for dry hair. They do sell wig shampoo, but you can use mild regular shampoo with equal results. To wash them, you just put a little shampoo in the sink, fill the sink with cool - luke warm water, swish the brushed out wig around and let it sit in there about 10 minutes. Then rinse and put on a stand to dry -- not to brush until dry.

I'm hoping there will be a salon you can go to in person to try different styles and colors. Their wigs are more expensive (about 25% more than you'd pay online), but it helps a lot because you'll probably leave with your first wig or two, but mostly with a good idea of what you would like when it comes to ordering online.

Also, search YouTube for Raquel Welch wigs, Forever Young Wigs, How To Sew Clips Into Wigs, etc. That will help to give you a good idea. I got lucky having my mom and also the boutique that was close enough. But the videos give you a good idea of what to expect. Some are made by the companies and are very professional, others are just made by people who like wigs and those are good ones, too!

Good luck!!! I'm excited to hear if you try one and what you think. They've really improved my life and my level of frustration getting ready in the morning. Big time savers, and now I don't have to have a temper tantrum or feel embarrassed b/c I hate my real hair. I just LOVE my wigs!!!


----------



## Jill (Jun 29, 2011)

Urgh, STILL no Genie Bras in the mail. I'm starting to wonder where in the world they shipped from almost a week ago, or if a neighbor is enjoying them


----------



## susanne (Jun 29, 2011)

You'll just have to watch to see if one of your neighbors looks suddenly "perky."


----------



## djskid (Jun 29, 2011)

Our local Walmart sells them for about $19.00. I think there were three colour choices-black, white and nude. Imagine my surprise when I was standing in line and spotted them-I chuckled and thought it probably would have been easier for Jill to pick one that way....rather than having to keep everyone in suspense like she has been!!


----------



## Jill (Jun 29, 2011)

DJ, Leeana mentioned they sold them at Walmart, and I went to check their site (so lazy, I love to shop online even at Walmart)... but I didn't see them online there



I'd have ordered one if I did for sure!!!

Susanne, too funny!!!


----------



## weebiscuit (Jun 29, 2011)

Jill, thanks so much for all that wonderful info! I WISH there were a place around here to go try a few on, but nada! We live in a very rural community of 5,000. Heck, there are only 19,000 people in our entire COUNTY!! LOL!

But now I'm all fired up to take the 65 mile drive to Madison or the 75 mile drive to LaCrosse and actually go and try some of these on!

Thanks for all the tips about the shine, too. I would have never thought about that....

I wonder about the clips, though... My hair is just so soft and baby fine that it doesn't hold clips of any sort at all unless I spray it with instant freeze first. I guess I could always do that to get the wig clips to hold.


----------



## Jill (Jun 30, 2011)

My hair is really baby fine / thin too, but these comb clips are maid of metal and less than 1/2" wide (about 1" long). They have 6-8 "teeth" in them and they will grab hold of any kind of hair. They hold the wigs on best, by far. They do make "wig caps" to wear under if you want and the mesh ones (vs. pantyhose ones) grip the wig best, however, because my hair is so "silky" (I'm thinking same as yours) those things do not grip my own hair unless I put a bunch of styling gel on it to give it a texture. It works good then, but the clips are better and saves turning your real hair into a stiff mass! I'd recommend sewing the clips in (the boutique will do it for you and probably charge crazy, but will then give you the idea of how to do it on your own -- easy but good to see an example) -- but I'd recommend sewing in slightly different locations on your different wigs to give that area of your real hair a break.

The boutique should show you some ideas how to pin your real hair up under the wigs. All I do is pull it as if I'll do a pony tail, then twist it and use a barrett to hold the twist flat to my head. I actually usually do that while my hair is still wet from the shower and put the wig on... probably not the best, but it's what I normally do and hasn't seemed to hurt the wigs. When I get home from work, my real hair still smells like I just shampooed it a minute ago, too.

I could wear mine for working with horses, farm chores, etc., but I really only wear them to work and going in public (then I ALWAYS do). It's totally up to you when and where. Apparently, some people even sleep in them, though I cannot imagine. Mine come off when I get home.

I hope you'll enjoy them! They are so much fun. The first time I tried one of my mom's on as an adult, I couldn't hardly think of anything else until I got my own (two days later). It just makes such a difference in how I feel and my confidence







Plus saves time and frustration BIG TIME!

Good luck! Can't wait to hear what you think



I'm excited for you


----------



## Ashley (Jun 30, 2011)

Maybe somebody else has them and is really enjoying them.


----------



## Jill (Jun 30, 2011)

Okay, they're HERE!!!

I tried one on and honestly, they're a bit sports bra like in my opinion and they have a tiny bit of padding in them, which I hadn't anticipated. But it will keep things from looking pokey / pointy so that's okay. I'm planning to wear one tomorrow under a dress and will know more what I think at the end of the day


----------



## chandab (Jun 30, 2011)

weebiscuit said:


> We live in a very rural community of 5,000. Heck, there are only 19,000 people in our entire COUNTY!! LOL!


Sorry, but that's not rural.



I live in a rural community... I live 37 miles from the closest town of about 800 people, county population is 1000-1200 (thinking closer to the 1000, these days). I'm 150 miles from the closest Walmart, and that's in another state. Although, I imagine your area is too rural for a wig shop.



Sorry couldn't resist, I just get a kick out of what people think rural is. I know its all perspective.


----------



## REO (Jun 30, 2011)

I don't know about the rest of you, but I now fully expect a fashion show!





Jill, how about a pic of you in your dress (one from that link you'd posted) with the new bra underneath and one of your newest wigs?


----------



## Jill (Jul 1, 2011)

Got my genie bra on, a new dress, and new barbie hair... but no time to get pictures! Maybe if I still feel pretty when I get home today. I've got to go meet with an elderly client a ways away and hoping to take her to lunch. May not feel photogenic by then but so far so good on the bra. It is very, very comfortable.


----------



## Ashley (Jul 1, 2011)

Jill, have you ever wondered if anybody else has wore the bra you have on? I mean they do have a return policy right............


----------



## HGFarm (Jul 1, 2011)

Am really curious to know if they have any support- it doesnt really sound like they do, though the commercials SAY they do...


----------



## Jill (Jul 1, 2011)

Okay, here's my initial (but still forming) verdict. They are very comfortable and look much better than a sports bra, but I do no tthink they look as good as my underwire bras... I kept fooling with my shoulders today b/c the dress I wore had a wide neck and those clear loop things that go over the hanger so the dress won't fall when it's in the closet. I'm going to wear one again w/o a dress or top with "loopy things" and evaluate how the straps actually feel and stay in place. I like the confort and the look is not bad, but the underwire bras I normally wear look nicer, I think... But, for about $15/each, it's not a bad deal for sure...


----------



## Jill (Jul 1, 2011)

Ashley said:


> Jill, have you ever wondered if anybody else has wore the bra you have on? I mean they do have a return policy right............


That hadn't actually concerned me, but do you know something I don't know


----------



## Jill (Jul 1, 2011)

HGFarm said:


> Am really curious to know if they have any support- it doesnt really sound like they do, though the commercials SAY they do...


I would say the support is better than like a Hanes light support sports bra (where it's really nil), but not good. I have 38c boobies... I'm not jumping around or whatever at work, but the support of my underwires is far superior. This are COMFORTABLE, and I may wear them under some dresses and tops some days, but I think they will be best suited to replace my at home / fooling with horses and dogs bras. Not totally sure yet as I will try more next week but at this point, my "girls" seem to be best dressed in underwires


----------



## Ashley (Jul 1, 2011)

No not really, just came to mind and I blame it on being preggo. Ever since that happened I have a major major germaphobic issue, and think of weird things like that


----------



## Jill (Jul 1, 2011)

Well, these appear to be brand new and not worn


----------



## HGFarm (Jul 1, 2011)

Well dang, so I guess it wouldnt be wise for a 36 DD to go out jogging in one of these.






Guess I'll stick to the ol' underwires.


----------



## Leeana (Jul 2, 2011)

I seen they have the Ahh Bra at walmart now, so if anyone wants to try and not wait so long on shipping.....give it a look at walmart.


----------



## Jill (Jul 5, 2011)

AS I promised, no genie bra picture... but here's some new barbie hair. I can't seem to get a decent shot for the amount of time I can spend toward trying this morning, but here it is. I have it in lighter blonde too and wondering if that's not better suited to me than this afterall (bought 2 of each color):











EDIT: got slightly better pictures after I got home today -- in the sun and in the shade for reference


----------



## SampleMM (Jul 5, 2011)

Jill, you look really nice. I think that hair color is very flattering with your skin tone. Also, it looks so natural.......you'd never know it wasn't your real hair.


----------



## CZP1 (Jul 5, 2011)

This by far has to go in the best forum! I have laughted at some of the posts!! Jill your hair looks great!


----------



## CKC (Jul 5, 2011)

Ashley said:


> Jill, have you ever wondered if anybody else has wore the bra you have on? I mean they do have a return policy right............


Speaking of return policies.........

I saw something about this on tv years ago. This is really gross.

http://www.circleofmoms.com/parenting-debates-hot-topics/shame-on-you-victoria-s-secret-saks-and-macy-s-578076


----------



## Jill (Jul 5, 2011)

Nothing to brag about, but did get better pictures (edited post above) after I got home today... shows more how it looks than I could capture w/ my blackberry at the office on the fly this morning. It is a very inexpensive wig, but I like it a lot


----------



## Jill (Jul 5, 2011)

CKC said:


> Speaking of return policies.........
> 
> I saw something about this on tv years ago. This is really gross.
> 
> http://www.circleofm...d-macy-s-578076


OMG!!! Kim, that's so gross!!! I can't believe people return things like *thongs* and *panties* AFTER they've worn them!





And especially retailers like Macy's and Saks!!! You expect better of the higher end stores





DISGUSTING!!!


----------



## minie812 (Jul 6, 2011)

I ordered three of the AHH bra's when HSN had them onsale. Really not that great and overpriced. When you have limited movement in the shoulders and arms I felt like I was putting on a straightjacket



and for the money get a sports bra at Walmart . There is an old saying "ya know yer gittin old when you bend over to pick up the soap in the shower and plug the drain



Personally mine have reverted back to the age of pre-teenage Oh wait, sorry they were hanging round my waist/knee area!


----------



## Jill (Jul 6, 2011)

LOL Judy!!!


----------



## HGFarm (Jul 7, 2011)

Ok that article was beyond disgusting.... and on what grounds would you even take underwear back to the store? wow


----------



## WhiteTailsMinis (Jul 7, 2011)

Glad you're not pitching them out so that says something positive about the AHHH bras. I might have to try one on at Walmart - hadn't seen the "real" ahhh bra there before. Trying an imitation wouldn't give the real results.

Keep us posted as you break them in (so to speak LOL)





Your hair looks wonderful and what a neat way to change up styles whenever you choose. They all look great and I would never have known had you not revealed your secret.

Have enjoyed this post - very entertaining - please order something else so we can continue this fun LOL


----------



## sfmini (Jul 7, 2011)

Jill, I am curious about the wig hair. Way back in the dark ages I had a hair disaster and told my Mom I would not go anywhere without a wig until my hair grew bagk. The wig was synthetic and I remember the hair was really painful if it blew into my eyes because they were so much bigger than a single hair.

Is that still the case with the wigs of today?


----------



## Jill (Jul 7, 2011)

I think they are much, much better now. (Not to out my mom, but...), she has worn wigs forever and when I first got into them myself about 6 years ago, I wanted synthetic vs. real hair. Two reasons: I don't like the idea of anyone else's real hair on me and I do not want to have to set and style a wig. Synthetic wigs hold their styles after washing, including any curls.

Mom didn't think she would like the synthetic wigs based on her much earlier experience with them and the hair texture back then. She was surprised when she saw and felt my wigs and she rapidly made the switch. She'd been buying wigs that cost thousands of dollars just prior to me getting my first wigs and now she only buys synthetic because she likes them so much. For her, it's just the icing on the cake that they are so affordable.

The hair feels very soft and natural. The less expensive wigs can be too shiny at first but if you wash them a few times, or use a tiny bit of baby powder on them (very small amount), it takes away any unnatural shine. The texture is very real feeling, and soft. Mom says they are not anything like what they used to make years ago


----------



## sfmini (Jul 7, 2011)

hmm might have to start playing. my hair has gotten super thin lately.


----------



## Jill (Jul 7, 2011)

I just love them



It would be great if this thread helps other people currently frustrated w/ their hair to have good hair days every day they want to





AND as to a reference, this is what I was working with prior to discovering I love wigs. My hair is actually thicker now, I'm sure from not blow drying it, curling it and laying on so much styling product every day, but even though the real thing now looks better than in this picture, it isn't anywhere near as pretty or as easy as wigs. I'd honestly want to wear wigs now even if I had really nice, beautiful hair on my own (which I do not):











Thin, sparse, too fine, fly away... way way way to hard to style and it never ever looked like I wanted, even though I would spend a lot of time working on it each morning.


----------



## sfmini (Jul 7, 2011)

So tell me, what are some good online sources for wigs?


----------



## Jill (Jul 7, 2011)

The nicer synthetic wigs I would recommend are *Raquel Welch* line. Lots to choose from at about $175 - $300. They are very light weight and adjustable to fit a range of head sizes. The hair is not too shiny. The wigs that say they are "mono top" are nicer and will look like a scalp part. They even have ones now where if you don't have bangs, the hairline looks like it grows right from your head. It's amazing!!! I always wear bangs, but Mom has some w/ the hairline thing and it's mind boggling how completely real that hairline looks.

This is where I've ordered that brand from, but there are other sources, too:

http://www.wigs.com/ and http://www.wigsalon.com/

Then there's another line I like called *Forever Young*. That's what my most recent wigs are and I love them, but they are not as light weight. However, they are MUCH less expensive (under $50... actually like $35!!!). I order them from here:

http://www.voguewigs.com/

I'd recommend starting with the lesser expensive wigs, but realizing if you really like the looks of them but find them too hot (I don't), the Raquel Welch ones are nicer and much lighter weight.

From eBay (way cheaper), I would get wig clips. They're less than $10 for 40 of them and you want the bigger size, not the little tiny ones (get 1" or bigger, will have to convert it to metric measurements when shopping). I sew one clip on either side, and one in the back. The clips are tiny little metal combs, and they will grasp your real hair and hold the wig firmly on. I could do cartwheels (well... as if) and the wig would not come off my head. These are clips I ordered a few weeks ago and the size is perfect:

http://cgi.ebay.com/...e=STRK:MEWNX:IT

If you have high speed internet, you can look on YouTube and search for the Forever Young wigs, Raquel Welch wigs, how to sew in wig clips, etc. That's the best way to get a feel for them other than if you have a friend who can show you in person or a salon that sells them (more expensive, but that's how I got my first ones -- it did help because the styles I thought would look good on me didn't really in person).

The synthetic wigs are so easy and to wash them, I just use a shampoo with conditioner in one. You put shampoo in the sink, fill it with cool - luke warm water, and put your brushed out wig in. Swish it around, let it set about 10 minutes and rinse in cool water. Set it on a stand or form to dry and then brush. It's style and curls will come right back on its own.

Now when I get ready in the morning, I shower and do my make up, then I pin my real (still wet!) hair up with a barret (just pull like a pony tail, twist a few times, and pin to the back of my head) and clip on whatever wig I want that day. I switch it around because I want to, but I think if I stuck with one color and length, people wouldn't know it's a wig. So easy to get ready now in the morning!

PS the synthetic wigs are ready to wear right out of the box or bag, except that I would recommend sewing in those clips. Nothing else holds the wigs in place as well. But as far as how they look, it's like take them out, shake them, and put them on. You're ready to roll!


----------



## Jill (Jul 7, 2011)

I kept going back to edit and add links... (above).


----------



## TangoMango (Jul 11, 2011)

I just bought the ahh bra at WALMART! Will try it tomorrow.


----------



## Jill (Aug 12, 2011)

Bumping this up for Amanda and putting a couple of more recent shots for her... This wig line is very inexpensive but I love them as much as the more costly ones I have... first shot in household lighting, second under florescents and the third (pictured earlier) in the sunlight. It's called "Rock Candy". I don't know what colors you would want, but I can give you the color code of this if you like the color (other wigs they make in other styles also come in this color... and tons of others). This particular brand of wig, Forever Young, I think, is a great starter one because of the low price. They've got tons of styles so you can play around and find the right style(s) for you and the right color w/o spending an arm and a leg. The higher cost wigs I love, too, are the Raquel Welch line.


----------



## wade3504 (Aug 12, 2011)

Thanks Jill,

I really wanted to see what they looked like on a real person. I kept thinking that for all I knew the people that were modeling on the websites weren't really modeling a wig at all and that I would end up with something way different than what was being sold. I have been on some of the sites you posted and am glad to know that even the inexpensive ones can work as we only have one income right now and I knew I wouldn't be able to spend alot. We'll see how much damage they think there is going to be on Tuesday. I already have one bald spot on my scalp from a spot where the hair won't grow but have been able to cover that up by changing the part of my hair. If it goes the way I think it's going to I will have bald spots behind both ears, all along the hair line where my bangs are, and on top from my bangs on the right back to where the other spot is so I don't think I'll get away with changing the part anymore.

At least, if this does happen, I'll be able to have different hair. My hair is long and I have alot of it but each idividual hair is very fine so it never holds any style at all, basically, it's straight or nothing. So, at least I'll be able to play, but if I don't have to I would much rather just take my straight plain hair.

I do have one question. For the ones that you say are heavier/hotter do you think they'd work well in Florida or would they be too uncmofortable?


----------



## Jill (Aug 12, 2011)

Amanda, it gets so hot here, too, in the summer and I have to go to FL a few times a year (usually when it's hot) on business. I wear the wigs anytime I'm in public and the lesser expensive ones are not too hot for me when doing things like shopping, outdoor receptions / parties, etc. I wouldn't like to wear them (or the more expensive ones) doing things like horse or yard chores, but just for light work or non-strenuous stuff, they do not feel too hot to me at all. I'm not even sure they'd be too hot for physical outdoor work but I don't want to get them sweaty and have to wash them more often when I look like crud when I'm doing yard / horse chores anyway (so why bother with a wig in my case LOL).

If it turns out you do need one for now, you may find you just flat out like them going forward. My own hair has gotten a lot thicker since I stopped fighting and over styling it daily, but I just so much prefer the wigs. Can have any style and color you want! I don't think anyone would know I wear wigs if not for my lack of shame in outing myself AND that desire I have for the different colors, styles and lengths.

I hope for the very best with your situation but also feel if you decide to get into a wig or two, you'll like them. Wish I lived closer so I could let you try the ones I have on because it would give you ideas of what you like and how they feel. My mom first let me try one of hers and it was just a couple of days before I went to get my own. I couldn't hardly stand it because the wig looked so much better and I have always hated my own hair.

Best of luck, with everything!


----------



## wade3504 (Aug 12, 2011)

We do have a salon or store in one of the malls in the Palm Beaches so I can go there to try some first if I end up needing one. My husband knows about it as his wife passed away from cancer, so I feel really bad for him right now as I know he is stressing. I don't think I have any melenoma but can't be sure either until it's tested.


----------



## REO (Aug 12, 2011)

{{{{{{{{{{Amanda}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## Jill (Aug 12, 2011)

Amanda, I am happy you are having everything checked out. My dad has skin cancer and has had spots removed but it is not the bad kind. I am praying you also have good news like my Dad.


----------



## wade3504 (Aug 12, 2011)

Thanks, I am worried about me, obviously, but I worry right now more about my husband and step children. My husband's first wife(step children's mother) died from breast cancer. I don't even like having to say the word to my husband but he thought it was amusing that my sister in law was highly concerned so I ended up having to tell him there was a slight possibility that it could be pretty bad. I didn't want to tell him unless it was but then I didn't want him to hear it from someone else and then he'd be upset that I didn't say anything. The thing with him is that he thinks the worst about things that there is a really good chance will never happen. He seems to be doing OK but I wonder if he's keeeping it inside.


----------



## monalisa (Sep 1, 2011)

Great deal!!! I will sure buy Ahh Bra. It is important to buy rich stuff and this product has all good stuff in it.


----------

